# xorg libXaw8 is missing



## mecano (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello,
on FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p2 while trying to install x11/xorg (7.4.2) from ports, bitmap complains it can't locate libXaw8 (it seems this later is deprecated and not installed anymore from x11-toolkits/libXaw).
I tried rebuilding libs bitmap depends on, portupgrade -af, erasing files in /usr/local/lib and reinstalling them allâ€¦
I do not want to create a dummy link that could be worse than good.
Anyone encountered this ? Any hint ?


```
sudo make install clean
This is a meta-port, meaning that it just depends on its subparts of the port.
It won't build and install all the parts until you have typed make install
This port does not ensure things are upgraded; use portupgrade if you want to
upgrade X.Org.  If you simply type 'make install' it may use over 2GB to build
all of the subports.  You can install the ports singly if you are low on space.
===>  Extracting for xorg-7.4_2
===>  Patching for xorg-7.4_2
===>  Configuring for xorg-7.4_2
===>  Installing for xorg-7.4_2
===>   xorg-7.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/dri/r128_dri.so - found
===>   xorg-7.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xbitmaps.pc - found
===>   xorg-7.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/X11/icons/handhelds/cursors/X_cursor - found
===>   xorg-7.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/share/X11/doc/hardcopy/BDF/bdf.PS.gz - found
===>   xorg-7.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/apps - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/xorg/apps in /usr/ports/x11/xorg-apps
===>  Found saved configuration for xorg-apps-7.4_1
===>  Extracting for xorg-apps-7.4_1
===>  Patching for xorg-apps-7.4_1
===>  Configuring for xorg-apps-7.4_1
===>  Installing for xorg-apps-7.4_1
===>   xorg-apps-7.4_1 depends on executable: appres - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.4_1 depends on executable: bitmap - not found
===>    Verifying install for bitmap in /usr/ports/x11/bitmap
===>  Extracting for bitmap-1.0.3_1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for xorg/app/bitmap-1.0.3.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for xorg/app/bitmap-1.0.3.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for bitmap-1.0.3_1
===>   bitmap-1.0.3_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   bitmap-1.0.3_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xmu.pc - found
===>   bitmap-1.0.3_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   bitmap-1.0.3_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xbitmaps.pc - found
===>   bitmap-1.0.3_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   bitmap-1.0.3_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xaw7.pc - found
===>   bitmap-1.0.3_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xbitmaps.pc - found
===>   bitmap-1.0.3_1 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>  Configuring for bitmap-1.0.3_1
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking for gcc... cc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking for mkstemp... yes
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for BMTOA... yes
checking for ATOBM... yes
checking for TMP_XAW... yes
checking for XBITMAPS... yes
checking for APPDEFS... yes
checking build system type... i386-portbld-freebsd7.2
checking host system type... i386-portbld-freebsd7.2
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating config.h
config.status: executing depfiles commands
===>  Building for bitmap-1.0.3_1
rm -f atobm.1 bmtoa.1
(for i in atobm.1 bmtoa.1 ; do  echo .so man1/bitmap.1 > $i;  done)
make  all-am
```
snipped for readability

```
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXaw8
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/bitmap/work/bitmap-1.0.3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/bitmap/work/bitmap-1.0.3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/bitmap.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg-apps.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg-apps.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg.
```


----------



## mecano (Jul 15, 2009)

cache seems ok


```
ldconfig -r | grep Xaw
        184:-lXaw6.6 => /usr/local/lib/libXaw6.so.6
        193:-lXaw7.7 => /usr/local/lib/libXaw7.so.7
        194:-lXaw.6 => /usr/local/lib/libXaw.so.6
        195:-lXaw.7 => /usr/local/lib/libXaw.so.7
```


----------



## mecano (Jul 16, 2009)

Based on reading here http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/12036 and out of any other workaround I finaly install Xaw3D and took the symlink path : 


```
ln -s /usr/local/lib/libXaw3D.so.8 /usr/local/lib/libXaw8.so.8
ln -s /usr/local/lib/libXaw3D.so.8 /usr/local/lib/libXaw8.so
ln -s /usr/local/lib/libXaw3D.a /usr/local/lib/libXaw8.a
ln -s /usr/local/lib/libXaw3D.la /usr/local/lib/libXaw8.la
```

followed by a 

```
ldconfig
```

bitmap-1.0.3, xmessage-1.0.2, xgc-1.0.1 and xkbutils-1.0.1 are now building fine !


----------



## mecano (Jul 16, 2009)

x11/xorg built ok, I just got into X through fluxbox !

[SOLVED]


----------

